# Fluval G-Series Hydrotech Filters



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

muhahahahahahaha!

I just picked up a G-6 and will be doing a complete review on my blog. Check it out at;

http://www.cichlidsbysanderling.com

So far I must admit its a very impressive and compact filter. I'll know soon enough if it meets hobyist expectations..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Will have to review what you write.... love my gadgets


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw one in stock, new in box, PJs scarborough


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.cichlidsbysanderling.com...ter-documentation-and-set-up-review/#more-413
First installement of the review on this new filter


----------

